# equimax overdose??? help



## Holly27 (5 February 2008)

ok just rang vet .... sister was worming horses tonite didnt lock the tube and gave enough wormer for a 700 kg horse to my 6 month old shettie who weighs roughly 150 kg 
called vet they are ringing me back 
anyone know whats going to happen !!
it was equimax i know there are guidelines but what do you think is going to happen 
so annoyed at her but she is so upset she had done 5 horses and thought she had turned the lock but hadnt and pushed the whole bloody surgine in!!!!!!!!!!! help


----------



## Tiggy1 (5 February 2008)

My brother in law always worms his small sectiona with a full syringe and he is still here with no major problems.]
WOuld be interested to hear what the vet says


----------



## Llwyncwn (5 February 2008)

Personally, I wouldnt wait for the vet to ring you back, I would ring the manufacturers straight away.  Do let us know how you get on.  Hx


----------



## Cop-Pop (5 February 2008)

To overdose using wormers its generally between 25 times and 100 the normal dose depending on the wormer - it should say somewhere on the packet or call the manufacturer as they will have the info to hand whereas the vet will have to research it.


----------



## 1275gta (5 February 2008)

Not sure but I think colic could be a side effect.  Not sure about other effects of drugs in wormers though


----------



## Holly27 (5 February 2008)

rang vets back they are going to call me in ten mins im soooo worrid , god ffs bloody sister .


----------



## BarmyC (5 February 2008)

Have a look at this

Should think she will be fine

http://chronicleforums.com/Forum/showthread.php?p=2733824


----------



## Holly27 (5 February 2008)

really bad news ive got to stay with him alnite 
sighns , loads od saliva , depressed, going blind and droopy lip in 6 to 8 hours side effects can happen not clear till 24 hours is up 
so im odd up the yard to keep vigile ,,, man i cant stop crying !!
apparantly its because of his age thats the worse thing il let you all know


----------



## BarmyC (5 February 2008)

Oh gosh i feel awful for you.

Big hugs and hope he is fine.. xx


----------



## threeponies (5 February 2008)

I also gave a baby Shetland a full tube of wormer, I didn't lock the ring properly either.  He was and still is absolutely fine, I hope yours is OK too.


----------



## Donkeymad (5 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
My brother in law always worms his small sectiona with a full syringe and he is still here with no major problems.]


[/ QUOTE ]

Well I think he had better stop, the pony will develop resistence.

Hope your pony is OK, don't get too cold tonight.


----------



## brightmount (5 February 2008)

They give huge overdoses when they trial these drugs. Hopefully the horse will be fine. I would rather overdose with Equimax than Equest. Trying to look on the bright side


----------



## Sooty (5 February 2008)

Same thing happened to Beano when he was younger, he got a double dose. I rang the vet, who was at great pains to point out that there is a massive margin for error. He was fine, and I hope yours is too.


----------



## Erray (5 February 2008)

I have done this before to a shetland foal, accidently, the ring didn't lock and the pony was struggling so the whole lot went in. Nothing happened, kept an eye on him and no side affects. 
My OH once dosed his cows with over 10 times the dose, he misread the dosage, phoned the vet who said the overdose rate was about 100 times the amount. I wouldn't worry too much, just keep an eye on him


----------



## Dressagebabe (5 February 2008)

Just asked my husband as he is a Vet and he said should be absolutely fine, you have to give a lot more Syringes than just the one to overdose. Incidently I always give my shetland a whole tube of Equimax so I know its ok too but thought I would ask him on a professional basis!! Hope it puts your mind at rest.


----------



## Tia (5 February 2008)

I'm not surprised your vet suggested staying with your foal all night.  I've just checked the Equimax guidelines and it says that horses wormed to 3X the amount suffered higher incidences of colic.   In addition, elevations of GGT and AST were more frequent and enzyme levels were higher.  

It also basically said that mares looking to be bred shouldn't have this wormer as it lowers the conception-rate and in some cases the mares actually failed to ovulate.

There were also health problems with the foals of mares who had been treated at 3X the amount.

Equimax is not one of those wormers where it doesn't matter how much you give, because with Equimax it does.  Accidents can occur once in a while; I always always double check that my notch is in properly when I am doing foals or small ponies.

Your little foal has had over 3X the amount but I'm think he should be okay though; maybe a bit squitty through the night; just make sure he doesn't get dehydrated.


----------



## merlinsquest (5 February 2008)

I was told by my vet that it is underdosing not overdosing that causes resistance...... the worms cant survive an overdose, but if they survive an underdose then can develop resistance.

Not 100% sure as not a vet, but thats what she said to me


----------



## Holly27 (5 February 2008)

just popped home to grab another blanket im going to freeze!! touch wood hes eating hay and seems himself, im curled up in the corner and he keeps coming over and chewing my sleeping bag and trying to pull my hair band out of my hair , but i dont care what he does as long as he is ok , i think he will be under my blanket given a chance te he 
ok off back up there 
its now till midnite if somthing is going to happen , il let you all know in the morning , thanks for all your help 
and yes i do always check the notches , it was my dumb arse sister and in future i will do them and boy will i check and check to see that the notch is done!!


----------



## PapaFrita (5 February 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
It also basically said that mares looking to be bred shouldn't have this wormer as it lowers the conception-rate and in some cases the mares actually failed to ovulate.


[/ QUOTE ]
Blimey! I'm very glad I didn't worm PF with equimax before she went off to stud then!
Hope pony is OK!


----------



## merlinsquest (5 February 2008)

Sorry meant to wish you an uneventful night...... hope the littleun doesnt poo on you


----------



## brightmount (6 February 2008)

Good morning Hipp .. how's the pony?


----------

